

Understanding Lower Levels of Computers - avsaro
http://www.avsaro.com/understanding-lower-levels-of-computers/

======
rbanffy
I'd suggest starting an Apple II emulator, grabbing one of the fine books on
6502 and Apple II programming available on PDF and learn what happens after
your C compiler translates your code into what the lower levels of your
computer actually run.

You could also play with a TRS-80 or MSX emulator, but I find the Z-80 a bit
too complicated. If you are going to the lowest levels, the simpler, the
better.

C has its value, but knowing how the bare metal behaves is useful too.

